# hi i'm new here



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

hi there i'm lisa from jamaica , i'm 31   it's my first time here . going to AVA peter next year for treatment . any advice for a newby


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello Lisa  Welcome to FF 

Welcome to the site. You've found a great place for support, advice and friendship and I hope someone is able to give you some advice regarding your clinic and treatment 

I'm going to post you a few links to help you navigate your way around the site. Don't feel restricted to these boards. Feel free to pop into any board you can contribute to and post.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

* Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IUI Beginners Guide ~ *   CLIcK HERE 

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

*Clinic Reviews ~ * CLICK HERE

Whilst you're here don't forget to kick back, relax and check out our fun forum where you can join in with general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area: 

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

If you need any help please feel free to ask me or any member. Someone should be able to point you in the right direction.  

Wishing you every luck in your journey.   
Suzy


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

thank you so much suzy   i really appreciate it


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi can anyone tell me if i can do one visit to AVA instead of two visit .. the consultation and then FET .. thanks


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Lisa, welcome to FF. 

I am afraid I don't know the answer to your question but if you have a look around on FF you may find a specific clinic thread where your question woudl be best answered. Failing that, try the Locations board for the area the clinic is located in. 

My gut instinct would be to say you'd need to at least have some kind of consultation prior to treatment but I don't know enough about your own circumstances to really answer that. Perhaps if you could post a little more about yourself, what brings you to FF (what your diagnosis / issues are) and others might eb able to offer you some more tailored advice. 

Wishing you lots of luck!  

C~x


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

hi caz thanks for your comment .. i've been looking arround the other thread nothing yet . i tried emailing AVA still have'nt receive anything yet . i know i would have to do the initial consultation... but i would stay in st petersburg long enough for the procedure  .. thanks anyway.


lisa


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Lisa that's going to depend on too many factors for me to be able to give you a reasonably accurate answer here. It will depend on what medical issues you have to conception / or your reasons for having treatment, how AVA operate, what protocols they use, timing of your cycle, availability of the clinic, what medical tests / notes they require before treating you (and what you can provide for them in advance). And, also, how long you could stay in St Petersburg on one trip. 
A complete stab in the dark here but, as a minimum I would think 2 weeks at least from consultation until ET if it's natural FET _and_ you get lucky and your AF happens to fall around the right time but, reality I think it would likely be longer. 
You don't say much about your situation so it's really hard to know what sort of advice to offer you and it would help if others knew more about the situation but I assume from your posts that a first timer having FET you are using donor embryos. In which case, there's also a process fo matching embryo to recipient and potentially red tape and legal stuff that has to be gone through there. I've no idea how it works in Russia and perhaps the best people to tell you that are the clinic themsleves or the Russian embassy might be able to advise? 

So, short answer; if you think you can pop to Russia on a day trip, have a consultation and ET at the same time, probably not. If you can stay there for a number of weeks then, maybe you can do it in one trip but, honestly, I think it unlikey.

Hopefully you will hear back from the clinic soon and they will be able to give you a better idea of how it will work. There is quite a few topics about AVA on the Russia boards so perhaps take a few minutes to read throguh them as you might find some useful information in them and,if not at least maybe some contact details of someone at AVA to chase up your email.

C~x


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks again.. my situation is i can have children naturally but the problem with that is i'm single .. i plan to stay this way for quiet a while . however i want to be a mom .. so i opt to use embryo donation instead of IUI .. i want to use frozen embryo... i just wanted to do everything on one trip at AVA if its no possible i will wait for for the second visit .. thanks again caz 

lisa ,peace


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ah I see.  
If you have no known medical issues and provided the clinic do that treatment protocol, then you could have a natural FET which, with no medication needed, is the quickest and gentlest option. I still think you'd probably need a couple of trips but you never know!
You might also look into whether or not you can have a telephone consultation (although could be difficult with a language barrier) or if you can have any pre-assesment or treatment near home and just travel abroad for the actual ET. Some clinics do operate in conjunction with others and will support that. Again, AVA would be able to tell you if that's possible but, frankly, you might find it cheaper to just go there.

Have you found the Single Ladies thread yet? There's quite a few ladies on FF in your position and I think you'd get some great help and support there. If you're single this can be especially helpful as you don't have that support of a partner through treatment which can be very demanding and stresful. Do take a look and join in / start posting. I know you will make loads of friends here if you do!

*Single Women ~ *   CLICK HERE  

Loads of luck! 

C~x


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks again you've been so helpful thanks.. i would very much love if i could the consultation and test here ( where i live) it would be much cheaper for me as i have health insurance here and some of the test i can do them for free... just have a complete medical done for my insurance company..i'm trying to negotiate with AVA wish i could talk to some who have gone there and in my position.. it would be a hugh savings for me and  more money in the baby college fund  thanks again for the invitation.. thanks 


peace lisa


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Lisa and welcome to this wonderful site.. i have been a member for 2 years + and have found it to be a great source of support. Met some lovely friends on here too. I have just recently joined again under a new username.

Good luck with your journey.
Love
Lou
xxxx


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

hi lou .. your babies are georgous  thanks for the incouragement.. i taking it all in hopefully by this time 2010 i will be where you are now .. i hopeful and encourage so thanks a lot 


peace lisa


----------



## indie74 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi there, am a newbie too, am 34, been ttc for 18months. Waiting for my period this month so i can start initial testing. Goin on IVF. Wish us all baby dust!!


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks indie wish you luck too


----------

